# Rat Advice, please?



## Bookworm2988 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello, I'm a newbie here, I've been reading here for a while and this seems like the best place to ask for advice.

I'm getting a couple of rats soon, once we've finished re-decorating my room. I want to make sure I have everything I need for them before I get them.

First, the cage I'm getting is from this website: Pet World Direct - Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages and it's the one called 'The Haven'. I have been assured that it is big enough for two rats. I was just wondering if there are other things I need for it other than what it comes with?

Second, I've heard of litter training rats, but I'm not sure how to go about it. Can you get special litter trays for them or do you just mark off an area for them?

These will be the very first rats I've ever had, so I want to make sure I'm doing everything right


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

The cage above urs is the cage my neice has for her rat ( the abode )..its brilliant, very very roomy and shes hung hammocks and ropes etc to it...the rat luvs it.

to be honest the only rat thats litter trained in my house is my gambian pouch rat and he uses a lil tray weve put down in the corner of his cage which is massive obviously coz hes gonna be massive lol...doing their bizznizz in one part comes naturally to gambians but i donno about the normal rats tho.

My other rats ( 2 sphinx rats ) poo anywhere lol...theve never been the sort to do their bizznizz in one corner and if that can be done ild be interested to know how lol.

good luck wiv ur new rats and please show us pictures of them


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, i am the prowed owner of three dumbo rats and they live in a jenny cage which is big enough for them. The cage that you have shown above is an ok size if you only intend on getting two. Although i know im unable to settle with mine and i just wont more because they are the best pet i have ever owned! So if you intend on adding to your rat family then you will need a bigger cage is you are going to introduce any more.

My rats have loads of toys, but i have found that they like tubes and things that they can chew the best. (rat chew sticks are one of thier favs)

I have heard form many people about litter training their rats and it seems to me like it very much depends on the rat. If after a while you discover that they only do their business in one corner then it is easy. After you have abstablished which corner it is buy one of the plastic littler trays and place it into this corner. (do this after you have just given them a clean cage and put some of their old business in the litter try.) Also make sure that the littler in the tray is different to the rest of the cage.

Is there anything i forgot to mention??


----------



## Bookworm2988 (Jul 22, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> The cage above urs is the cage my neice has for her rat ( the abode )..its brilliant, very very roomy and shes hung hammocks and ropes etc to it...the rat luvs it.
> 
> to be honest the only rat thats litter trained in my house is my gambian pouch rat and he uses a lil tray weve put down in the corner of his cage which is massive obviously coz hes gonna be massive lol...doing their bizznizz in one part comes naturally to gambians but i donno about the normal rats tho.
> 
> ...


Ah yeah, I looked at the Abode first, but since it's on wheels I have nowhere to put it, that's why I chose the Haven so I can put it on my desk.

Well, I'll see what happens, I never really thought of rats as being an animal that you can litter train, but we'll see.

I'll definitely get pictures when I get them!



Zoo_Keeper said:


> Hi, i am the prowed owner of three dumbo rats and they live in a jenny cage which is big enough for them. The cage that you have shown above is an ok size if you only intend on getting two. Although i know im unable to settle with mine and i just wont more because they are the best pet i have ever owned! So if you intend on adding to your rat family then you will need a bigger cage is you are going to introduce any more.
> 
> My rats have loads of toys, but i have found that they like tubes and things that they can chew the best. (rat chew sticks are one of thier favs)
> 
> ...


I was only intending on getting two, but I've no doubt I'll want more in time. But if that happens I can always buy a new cage. Although, the place where I'm getting them only has 3 females in, and I feel kinda bad about the idea of leaving one there on her own, so who knows, she might come home with me too! In that case, I'll find a bigger cage.

Oh I'll definitely be buying them lots of toys, I don't want them to get bored! I've heard that bird toys are the best, like those ropes that the rats can climb up? Will the one hammock that comes with the cage be enough, or should I buy an extra one? I mean, will they both use that one or will they need one each?

Also, if you look at the picture there's a sort of wooden box on the side of the cage. Now, I've been told that this is a hay feeder. Firstly, I thought that you couldn't give hay to rats? Isn't it dangerous because it's sharp and can scratch them? Also, it's hard to tell from the picture, but the box thing doesn't seem to have a lid or anything. Should I be concerned that the rats could get out of the cage through that? Has anyone got any idea what that thing is for??

Thanks for all your help, guys!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Bookworm2988 said:


> Ah yeah, I looked at the Abode first, but since it's on wheels I have nowhere to put it, that's why I chose the Haven so I can put it on my desk.
> 
> Well, I'll see what happens, I never really thought of rats as being an animal that you can litter train, but we'll see.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about rats and hay. I have never given any to my rats in the past.

You could always remove the box if you're worried about them escaping through it. As on the back of the box it looks as though it's removable via a little bolt/clip. We all know how rats can be escape artists


----------



## Bookworm2988 (Jul 22, 2008)

That's what I thought. I'm just trying to figure out what it's there for 

Perhaps there'll be something in the instructions that come with it that wil tell me.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Rats love their hammocks some good websites:

Acrorats = highly recommend the sputniks

The Rat Warehouse - slightly high on the postage front but they make the most wonderful treats

Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Rat Hammocks, Ferret Hammocks, Chinchilla Hammocks, Hamster Hammocks, Snooze Cube, Bunker Cube, HoojCube, Cuddle Cube, Cage Condo, Corner Crush - every rat needs a snooze cube (site seems to be down for some reason but sooo worth it when it is open).

Also night want to get yourself some 'yoggies' the dog ones best - mine love these.


----------



## Bookworm2988 (Jul 22, 2008)

How about this cage? (I'm just looking for something a bit bigger in case I give in and bring the third home too!)

Pet Cages Product

The bar spacing looks a bit big to me...


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

i have a critter 1 for a extra cage if any of my 10 rats r sick which hasnt happened yet. the bar spacing is fine even for baby rats. mine r all litter trained i just put a corner tray in and put rodent litter in it and they just used it. hope this helps x


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi there, I have had rats for years - so be prepared that these little furries will get under your skin and you will NEVER want to be without one again! As far as cages go - both look fine to me, but be aware that baby rats can be quite timid, so I would only allow them one shelf at first so that they can become confident. I have found that large cages freak them out a little - they just never know what may be lurking on the next floor!

Also, cardboard boxes and tubes have always been a favourite with my babies. Preferably ones with small holes so that they can squeeze in and then peer out! I rarely buy toys, I just use stuff from around the house.

If you are letting them out of the cage regularly, make sure you chew-proof the area you let them into.

Food wise, mine have a bit of whatever we have or baby food is something they love, plus yoghurt covered peanuts they would kill for!

Another GREAT website is The Dapper Rat

Have fun!!


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

oh and they LOVE sweetcorn..............

Cinnamon 









Rosemary (rosie)









and grumpy little Nutmeg (nutnut) rip


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awww very cute my ratties love sweetcorn 2


----------



## Bookworm2988 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, I ordered my cage this morning (A Critter 2) since we aren't re-decorating for a long time. I'm so excited!

I just wanted to ask, what sorts of things can I give them as treats? How much and how often?


----------



## Bookworm2988 (Jul 22, 2008)

pa2k84 said:


> Rats love their hammocks some good websites:
> 
> Acrorats = highly recommend the sputniks
> 
> ...


I just wanted to thank you for the links you gave me, they are some great sites! Quick question...with the sputniks, do you put any kind of bedding in for them?


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

I don't but the rats do! hear them at night ripping up the newspaper and carrying it or emptying tissue boxes, if i do put bedding in it only gets removed so now don't bother.


----------



## Bookworm2988 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, I know I'm asking a lot of questions, but I just want to make sure I'm doing everything right.

My nearest pet supply store is Pets At Home, and these are the types of bedding they have:

Small Pet Bedding 10Ltr by Carefresh-Natural-Pet Supplies: Pets At Home Online Pet Shop

Medium Safe Bedding by Pets at Home-Natural-Pet Supplies: Pets At Home Online Pet Shop

So...the first one (the litter), is what I put in the bottom of the cages tray, right?

So the second one (the medium safe stuff), is that suitable to put inside the sputnik, or am I better off giving them some cardboard boxes and stuff like that to chew at their own leisure and take inside if they want to?

Also, has anyone ever used this: Cage Cleaning Trigger Spray with Byotrol 500ml for Small Pets by Pets at Home-Cleaning-Pet Supplies: Pets At Home Online Pet Shop

Is it any good?

Sorry for all the questions! I just want to make sure I have everything I need and that I know what to do before I bring them home.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Yes the carefresh is good for the bottom of the cage, i used to use it but works out very expensive when you have a double tier cage now use horse bedding from local shop.

The paper bedding is ok bits very small though, see if you can get hold of something called safebed, long strips much better as does not get thrown out of cage and onto floor quite as much!

I also put in cheap boxes of tissues and sometimes will hang a loo roll for them to pull off, gives them a variety and something to do.


----------



## Bookworm2988 (Jul 22, 2008)

Is this what you mean?
Safe Bed Paper Wool


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

I beleive so hard to tell for sure as i buy big bags which look different


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi there, I never use shop bought bedding, as my girls don't seem to like it. I have found that shredded documents, ripped up newspapers, paper bags, tissues and anything similar are much preferred. It also gives them a variety of things to play with. My girls also LOVE polystyrene blocks to chew - the kind that are used to prevent goods sliding around in boxes, but I limit these because a) they make a terrible noise ripping them up and b) they make an awful lot of mess!!

As I said before, I steer clear of shop bought things as they can work out very expensive, and the ratties are just as happy with improvised toys and bedding. They will soon let you know what they like.

The link I posted to dapper rats in Australia has plenty of great and cheap ideas for rat playthings and games.
Again, enjoy them, and don't be scared to experiment. Oh, and they may not play with a new thing straightaway, mine are always very wary until it has been in the cage for a day or so.

On the subject of treats - has anyone told you not to feed rats chocolate? It is toxic to them, as it is to dogs. Very small amounts are ok, but be very mean with it. Yoghurt, avocados and frsh fruit and vegetables are much better treats for them.

Have fun.


----------



## Bookworm2988 (Jul 22, 2008)

By shredded documents, do you mean things like old bank statements and things like that? I wondered about that, but I wasn't sure whether the ink and stuff on the paper would be dangerous for them.

No, nobody ever told me not to give them chocolate...thanks for the heads up. There'll be plenty of fresh fruit and vegetables around too. Yoghurt...like plain, natural yoghurt? Or the flavoured stuff that we eat?


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

I do indeed mean old bank statements - it has never done mine any harm, and would certainly deter someone trying to steal your id if it has rat pooh on it!! Yup, any yoghurt will be devoured instantly, as will fromage frais.Again, I think the key is moderation, a little of lots of different things will make your babies very happy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Bookworm2988 said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie here, I've been reading here for a while and this seems like the best place to ask for advice.
> 
> I'm getting a couple of rats soon, once we've finished re-decorating my room. I want to make sure I have everything I need for them before I get them.
> 
> ...


Your rats will need lots of stimulation otherwise they will get bored. So provide plenty of toys and activities for them. Enjoy!


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi again! Just thinking about what you may or may not know about ratties!! Did you now that their teeth are meant to be yellow/orange and NOT white, and that they grow constantly which is why they need to have things to gnaw on to wear them down? Didn't want you to see their teeth one day and panic when they are not pearly white!!


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Yes a good diet is important i make my own food based on this:

Shunamite rats Diet

Is really good for them means they eat everything and is actually in a strange way quite fun to mix up putting in different cereal and little treats (dog biscuits, banana chips etc.) now and again for variety.

If you would like a basic breakdown of what i use give me a shout and will jot it down, far easier than trying to work out percentages!


----------



## Bookworm2988 (Jul 22, 2008)

No, I didn't know that about their teeth! Thanks so much for telling me, because I probably would have started to worry!

*PA2K84*, it would be great if you could give me a basic breakdown, thankyou so much!


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Well for my 8 rats i mix up a batch which lasts around 3 weeks give or take few days.

I add:

10 scoops/cups: Alpha Herbal Deluxe (its a pellet free rabbit food, correct amount of copper and no added colours)
2 scoops/cups: Dog kibble - i use Burns brown rice and chicken
2 cups/scoops: dry wholemeal pasta
2 cups/scoops: shredded wheat
1 cup/scoop: cornflakes
1 cup/scoop: plain rice cakes
1 cup/scoop: oatibix
1 cup/scoop: rye flakes
(1 cup/scoop: dog biscuits or banana chips or small amount of dried fruit - optional not essential just adds variety)

I do change the mix as lots of different cereals can be used just need to watch out for the salt/sugar content, i find that with the exception of shredded wheat and oatibix shops own brands seen to be best. 

Others i use: puffed rice, puffed wheat, rolled oats

Hope that helps, where bouts are you? Would be happy to let you try if some of my mix if you were nearby, I am in Market lavington in Wiltshire


----------



## aidey07 (Jul 31, 2008)

I had some rats a couple of years ago they can smell if you dont clean them out maybe if you want put some tunnels and something for them to chew also they tend to poo in the corner i hope this has helped you


----------



## Bookworm2988 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thankyou for your help everyone. Seriously, you've all given me such good advice, I am so grateful.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

i have 16 rats and their favourite thing is thier hammock and their wheel.


----------

